# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna >  Badis sp. "Buxar"

## leeruisheng

My new friend. Getting much redder.

_Badis_ sp. "Buxar"

Female




Male

----------


## illumnae

wow very nice! i like the red dots peppering the body

is this the badis from biotope?

----------


## leeruisheng

Ya ya. How you know? At times they exhibit very dark tiger like stripes.

----------


## Panut

i almost bought it too, at biotope. but, learning that it ONLY takes live food.. i gave up..

----------


## leeruisheng

Well like other fishes, will need some time to change their diet.

----------


## Quixotic

Moved this out of the sub section as they do not have the organs to breathe air, hence not Anabantoids. Their closest relatives are leaf fishes.

It will very difficult to condition them to dry commercial food as they are picky eaters. Besides live food, they will readily take frozen food.

Wilson, is there just a single fish or a male-female pair?

----------


## leeruisheng

Sorry didn't know there is a main section till now. Looks like I've missed out quite abit.

A few have some liking towards frozen mysis, while others ate and spat out.
Don't know how to sex them but bought 6 pieces. Some had black ventrals and some don't. Selected based on a groundless discriminator but that's the only difference 
that I see in them.

Is the identity of the Badis true? 
Looking at Stefan photos, mine looks very similiar to his _Badis_ sp. Buxar isn't it?

_Badis_ sp. Buxar
http://www.hexazona.com/images/ichth...2001%20STV.jpg

Photos courtesy of Stefan Van Der Voort.

----------


## Panut

I don't think females are released. ONly males.

----------


## leeruisheng

Thanks to Stefan. He corrected the identity. It's indeed _Badis_ sp. "Buxar".

Also identified the first photo as the female and the second photo as the male.

----------


## Quixotic

Please take some more shots when they are fully coloured up. I assume you have set up inverted pots in your tank for their spawning activities?

----------


## Panut

How do you tell female from male?

----------


## genes

Beautiful fishes and pictures. From Biotope?

OT: CK! where are your pictures of this fish!

----------


## CK Yeo

The fright colouration is rather interesting too. I was hoping it will colour up more before I try get a pic of it. 

ck

----------


## leeruisheng

> Please take some more shots when they are fully coloured up. I assume you have set up inverted pots in your tank for their spawning activities?


Ok. No pots. These guys will only spawn in clay pots? Will cracks and crevices in the scape help? But then, they're in a community tank with 

_Parasphaerichthys ocellatus_, so even if they've spawned, I guessed the eggs or fries will be eaten, right?




> How do you tell female from male?


Quoted from Stefan,

"I sexed yours by appearance; I've got 7 for a long time now so it's easy for me. Females have smaller fin surfce, a bit duller coloured and so on. They also stay a bit smaller."




> Beautiful fishes and pictures. From Biotope?


Yeah from Biotope. Looking for some Asian fishes and when I bumped into them, I thought that hey, aren't they _Badis_ sp. "Buxar". Photos still very much to learn from you.




> The fright colouration is rather interesting too. I was hoping it will colour up more before I try get a pic of it. 
> 
> ck


Waiting for your photos.

----------


## leeruisheng

Clearer shot with flash.

Male




Female

----------


## illumnae

wow i love these fish...very pretty!

----------


## leeruisheng

Faster go snap before all is gone.

----------


## illumnae

no space  :Smile:  maybe if i miss out on nice bitaeniata from the next shipment due to work i'll get some

----------


## Quixotic

> Ok. No pots. These guys will only spawn in clay pots? Will cracks and crevices in the scape help? But then, they're in a community tank with _Parasphaerichthys ocellatus_, so even if they've spawned, I guessed the eggs or fries will be eaten, right?


Cracks and crevices may work, depending if the fishes like them. The male will guard the eggs until they hatch, thereafter, fries are on their own and may be eaten.

----------


## leeruisheng

Some discriminators that I've observed.

Female tends to have a little bit smaller fins, dull coloured, red not as prominent, a little bit more rounded body and tiger stripes a little more evident.

----------


## Cacatuoides

Very nice colorations of this little fish!!
you've got a great catch!!  :Grin:

----------


## leeruisheng

A 53 seconds video.

----------


## Quixotic

Seems to be getting on very well. What is the aggression like? Looks pretty mild to me from the video.

The first fish is a female, and the second a male?

----------


## leeruisheng

Aggression mild. 

Yeah, first should be a matured female and second a male. 

So far so good. All is doing well. From the looks of things, I speculate that I should have 2 matured female, 1 adult female, 3 adult male.

Any idea as to how big they'll grow?

----------


## Quixotic

They seem to be rather small, reported size is around 4 to 5 cm SL, but there are still questions if they will grow some more. At that size, they can be bred already.

----------


## leeruisheng

More shots. Enjoy.

----------


## Quixotic

The colours are developing really nicely. Nice edges and markings on their fins too!

Notice any pattern or colour changes every now and then, like how _Badis badis_ does?

----------


## leeruisheng

At times the male will show lots of black markings especially on the dorsal such that it's no longer just a black blotch but a continuous black trimming from tip to end. 

Pattern change will vary with the intensity of the black.

No colour change though. Male in their usual red dress and female in a dull colour mode. Maybe if they spawn, will probably see some differences.

----------


## CK Yeo

Wilson! Lovely yawning shot! 

Is this what you are refering to? 


Mine decide to develop stripes and it doesn't have the black rim around the caudal fin.

ck

----------


## Jervis

It's so pretty!!! Love it  :Well done:

----------


## leeruisheng

Yeah CK Yeo. 

Oh my god. That's an awesome shot. :Well done:  Probably the best _Badis_ sp. "Buxar" shot on the WWW.

Any news of spawning?

----------


## CK Yeo

The other one, which I have no idea whether it is male or female looks like this when it is frighten (most of the time). It is tiny in comparison.


Not bad for a fish that looks like this when I got it.



ck

----------


## Quixotic

CK, the colour looks rather dull when in normal mode, so likely it is a female. So you've probably got a potential pair.

----------


## CK Yeo

Spawning? I will be glad if they stay alive.  :Laughing: 

Actually, I was taking pictures of the inhabitants of the tank beside this. Then suddenly an unfamiliar red thing with black chin pop up on the front glass. I was almost sure it was flaring at me. The power of tubifex.

ck

----------


## trident

Lee,
Very nice series.

CK,
What can I say, Such lovely shots, and it's color have developed beautifully.
 :Smile:

----------


## leeruisheng

Thanks alot trident.

I've changed their diet since they did not have a liking towards frozen mysis shrimp. I decided to try frozen blood worms. And good news, they are loving it. Also feeding them with live bbs but the quantity that I've hatched were inadequate.

----------


## CK Yeo

Decided to throw into a tank with some plants and darker substrate. The base colour of the fish changed  :Shocked: 


This fish is quite a chameleon.
Let's see how it develops.

ck

----------


## CK Yeo

Tried provoking it with a mirror. Although it did turned a darker shade, colours are a bit drab. Maybe feeding will help... hmm.



ck

----------


## hwchoy

great flare!

----------


## leeruisheng

Very nice shots CK. If only I can capture like yours.

----------


## illumnae

she looks fat. ready to breed?

----------


## leeruisheng

Ya. Very greedy. She's the fastest to snap up the blood worms I fed.

No actions so far.

----------


## leeruisheng

Female



Tank setup

----------


## leeruisheng

Male

----------


## CK Yeo

so fat.  :Shocked: 

ck

----------


## leeruisheng

Hehe. Had to feed in surplus so that slower fishes will get a chance to eat too.

Sometimes when I looked at them, they do resemble like _Nanochromis_.

----------


## skratikans

If you kept other badis species with badis buxar, such as badis badis, could you get a "hybrid"
What live foods would you recommend feeding badis buxar..I just got mine 3 days ago but dont seem to be eating any frozen bloodworms..meanwhile my other badis species go after the worms like crazy

----------


## Quixotic

Thus far, I have not heard of any hybridisation between different _Badis_ species, but that's probably also because aquarists don't keep them in the same tank (or so I think).

Your fish could still be getting used to the environment, they should be taking to the frozen bloodworms sooner or later. In the meantime, you can feed them live food for example baby brine shrimps, daphnia, tubifex or even earth worms. Live tubifex may be controversial though due to the pathogen they carry, but I know many experienced aquarists do use them from time to time.

Otherwise, they should also not resist any cultured live food like white worm, wingless fruit flies, mosquito larvae, grindal worm and so on.

----------


## leeruisheng

Mine initially rejected frozen blood worms, but now it's their staple food.

----------


## skratikans

I have badis badis, badis buxar, and badis assamensis and thus far I have only had my assamensis successfully breed, I just wanted to make sure I would not end up with any hybrids..personally they like to keep to their own kind in the tank..so maybe thats why there hopefully are npt going to be hybrids..

Ohh thanks goodness! my other two types of badis devour the worms.. They dont appear to have any shrunken bellies..so I dont know if they secretly eat but I have not witnessed it

I'm glad I was able to come across this thread, as not many people have badis of any kind and not many people share too much info on them

P.S. When you breed your badis you should keep a journal..I would love to know how you will raise them...because personally, I have always had a hard time raising baby badis badis, when they are young not only are they relatively picky eater but they are also prone to dropsy, IMO

----------


## Shi Xuan

Hi fellas,

I just bought 4 Badis sp. "Buxar" from C328 a few hours ago, of which, I believe there's a female but I'm not quite sure. It should have been 5 but one had already died in the shop's tank. Anyway, the problem is, there's really not much information about this fish, as it is not very common in the aquarium trade.

They are really tiny fish, about the size of the boraras I have now. I'm intending to keep them in a 12 litres tank in a slightly soft and acidic environment, with gentle filtration and some Java ferns for cover. Let me know what you think about my setup. :Smile:

----------


## AQMS

Hi, 
below are the links about Badis species
http://www.seriouslyfish.com/badis-s...d-gets-a-name/
http://www.seriouslyfish.com/species/badis-sp-buxar/

if you are looking for females the shop at Bedok have it 
Kohaku aquarium Blk 416 Bedok Nth Ave 2 #01-19
460416 Singapore
It is located right at the back of the shop.
Bought a few female from them few months ago
but it is not Buxar it is scarlet badis.

----------


## Shi Xuan

Thanks for the information but I've read the one on sp. "Buxar". Didn't really mention much about it though but still, I really appreciate your effort.  :Smile: 

As for the scarlet, not really keen on keeping them at the moment. Kept them before and they are really nice little fish. Good luck with them anyway.

----------


## Nec

Nice fish :Well done:

----------


## Shi Xuan

Yeap, they are really nice fish but fragile. The ones that I have, are about 2-3 cm. Good thing is, they have been feeding well on the tubifex worms.

----------

